# Gin Season



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Sun, 25 Feb 2001 20:55:13 -0700*
Lemon gin? If I recall 01 June is celebrated as the opening date of the
lemon gin season and 31 May the date of the closing of the prior years‘
lemon gin season  by some units. Wouldn‘t want to violate that tradition.
----- Original Message -----
From: The MacFarlanes‘ 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 11:15 AM
Subject: Re: Yeah Steve, How‘d it go?
> Sappers‘ Punch??? Is that the frozen daiquiri thing, or is that the one
made
> with lemon gin?
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

